# 1st bulk order for bait went out.



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ordered 1000 waxies and 1000 maggots for upcoming ice season. Somehow I feel we are do a dynamite year on the ice. Meanwhile I will start using in open water until the hard stuff comes on.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

where from and how much $$$??? might order rex and i a batch!!! ice will be here sooner than later!!! CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

www.jadabait.net maggots were 12.50 per thousand and waxies were 22.00 per thousand. Total was 34.50 and the price was including shipping.

I order off them every year. Good people to deal with.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks papa!!! i'll get a batch!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Papa, 
How do you keep them alive till you use them all? I threw out a pack a waxies yesterday. They have been in the fridge and lasted about 6 weeks.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

papaperch feelin good about the ice!!  im thinkin about when to pull the trigger. after the last few years im hesitating. jadabait.net has always treated me well.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Lewzer : I follow the instructions on Jada website. Once you are on the page click on " storage ". There you will find a lot of info on how to hold them long time.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i think they last longer from the "grower" compared to buying them from a store, eliminate the middlemen (delivery company, then sitting in the store's fridge) and that gives a few more weeks. i remember a few years ago i still had some beige fresh looking waxies for creek fishing in the spring.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Waxworms are the larvae of the Greater Wax Moth they are excellent for all species of pan fish and trout. Hold at 65 degrees for 2 to 3 weeks and then refrigerate. For best long term results transfer each cup to a container with more surface area. One or two cups can be put in a gallon ice cream pail with the lid left off. *Remove any dead bait* on a weekly basis. Use the original cup to take with you only what you need for the day. If you plan to use them within 4 weeks, refrigeration may do more harm than good. Once you refrigerate waxworms they should be kept refrigerated.
> 
> Spikes are the larvae of the Bluebottle Fly. They also are an excellent bait for panfish and trout. They are underrated as a summer bait and often can be the most effective bait in your arsenal, especially during light bites. They ship well in the summer months in spite of the reputation of being intolerant of warm temperatures. HOLD IN THE DOUBLE ZIPLOCK BAGS at 33 to 40 degrees for best results. Again, use a small container to take only what you will use for the day. Constant swings in temperature will cause pupation. Almost without fail Spikes will pupate before they will die. Cold temperatures plus restricted air produce best results. Do not give Spikes the unlimited air supply that you would Waxworms or mealworms. This is the reason for the ziplock bags, to control air supply.
> 
> Mealworms: Refrigerate at 40 degrees in the containers they come in. About every 2 to 3 weeks remove the containers from the refrigerator and place an apple slice in the container for about 2 days then remove the apple slice if not consumed and refrigerate again. Mealworms are the only bait of the three we raise that can be fed.


i think removing the dead waxworms is the key.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

and taking only what you need that day on the boat.



> Constant swings in temperature will cause pupation


This was interesting also:



> For best long term results transfer each cup to a container with more surface area.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

papaperch, could you post when you get your bait, i forget how long it takes and i want to make sure when i order mine i dont forget and leave them in the mailbox overnight.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Will do. My new # 3 chubby darters are on the way too so I am like a kid watching for Santas Sleigh cleverly disguised as an UPS truck.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Hardwater fan : bait got here today @ 1pm via us mail.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the info papaperch


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

my order went out today!!! thanks for the link!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ordered 500 wax & 500 maggots...they sent me 2 blue tubs of waxies and no maggots what is up with that??? sent them an email with no response!!! going to send another...should i wait for the maggots to come in another pack or what...20$ for a couple packs of waxies seems wrong to me...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Maggots should have been packed in a sealable baggie packed with sawdust.
A friend of mine almost threw them away. His first order with them he pulled the two tubs of waxies out and called me about it. His maggots were in his kitchen trash bin along with the refuse. Thank god they were still in bag. Every order I have seen from them the maggots came with the waxworms. Same box but different containers. Waxies in plastic tubs and maggots in the resealable plastic bags.

Company is good company if they shorted you they should make it up to you.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

papaperch said:


> Maggots should have been packed in a sealable baggie packed with sawdust.
> A friend of mine almost threw them away. His first order with them he pulled the two tubs of waxies out and called me about it. His maggots were in his kitchen trash bin along with the refuse. Thank god they were still in bag. Every order I have seen from them the maggots came with the waxworms. Same box but different containers. Waxies in plastic tubs and maggots in the resealable plastic bags.
> 
> Company is good company if they shorted you they should make it up to you.


deffinatly no baggies...just to tubs of waxies...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

talked to them on the phone...their mistake...will ship the rest today...customer service gets a thumbs up!!!!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

awesome!!! gotta love good customer service!! My order is gonna be placed soon, thanks for the link btw Pappaperch.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There's only one thing you have to worry about when ordering live bait this time of year.If your not home will the package be left outside until you get home from work? The UPS and Post Office trucks do not have decent heaters in their vehicles either.I've heard of more than a couple people receiving frozen maggots, wax worms, etc. over the past few years.Once frozen, they will not come back.I would ask about this before ordering. Are you covered or will replacement orders be shipped if this happens? FYI...............Mark


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> There's only one thing you have to worry about when ordering live bait this time of year.If your not home will the package be left outside until you get home from work? The UPS and Post Office trucks do not have decent heaters in their vehicles either.I've heard of more than a couple people receiving frozen maggots, wax worms, etc. over the past few years.Once frozen, they will not come back.I would ask about this before ordering. Are you covered or will replacement orders be shipped if this happens? FYI...............Mark


well they sent the rest of my order...all were very alive...my mail comes at 3:30 i get home at 4:00 so no issues...they do guarenty live delivery...


----------

